# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Is this liquid anavar real or fake?

## Dels1795

Hi, im 19, Female, and i brought some Liquid anavar , its made by hypertrophy Labs and tastes like minty toothpaste, im taking 15mg a day.

The thing that is really weird is that it leaks through the glass bottle even tho it is sealed... it gets an oiley coating on the outside of the bottle? its like it can leak through glass aha.
Here is a photo, what do you guys think?

----------


## Dels1795

Bump

----------


## Dels1795

Bump again

----------


## dk94

can you feel it? When i did var, at 60mgs a day, i went for a run and i felt charged. Var is quick acting and you should be able to feel it fairly quickly. A lot of the oral stuff has a flavor added to mark an awful medicinal taste

----------


## Dels1795

No really. but i have seen growth. Just not as much as id like

----------


## tango02

My var isnt that color, Mine is more of a clear/white color. I would say if you have seen or felt results then it should be ok.

----------

